# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Looking for Russian Teacher in Cairo

## Shady

Hi 
My Name is Shady Yehia and I am searching for any place or person that can provide me with *Russian language training courses (Face-to-Face) in Cairo, Egypt*. If any body is interested to offer me his/her service please contact me.. My Phone no. is +20101079706, or you can contact me here on the forum. 
Thanks in advance..

----------

